

Blending Tech Workers and Locals in San Francisco’s Troubled Mid-Market - shalmanese
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/17/technology/blending-tech-workers-and-locals-in-san-franciscos-troubled-mid-market.html

======
Kalium
> “What we’d really like to see is these companies hiring people into their
> tech cathedrals,”

Few are opposed to this, provided the people in question have qualifications
other than "needs employment".

